# 70's Gibson SG II $799 Halifax



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Gibson SG early 70s | Guitars | City of Halifax | Kijiji


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

And it's sold.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I had a small nap and when I woke up I had about three or four people message me about this guitar being listed. No, I didn't buy it  fair deal for someone though.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

So for the record, when I posted this in the Kijiji alerts section I had no intention of buying it. But I showed it to the wife, and she said to go for it. Picked it up today from a gentleman probably in his 60's who has owned it for 30 years. He was an acoustic player who thought he "should have an electric". Said it's rarely been out of the case since he bought it.

It sounds like the 70's. A Gibson SG II which was made between '72 and '75. Has mini humbuckers and individual switches to turn on the pickups. Neck is maple, body is Alder. Have not weighed it yet, but it is super light. I think the price was pretty reasonable. The guitar is in great shape, doesn't appear to be any fret wear, only one small ding on the back. Tuners seem to work great. Here's a couple of pics.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> So for the record, when I posted this in the Kijiji alerts section I had no intention of buying it. But I showed it to the wife, and she said to go for it. Picked it up today from a gentleman probably in his 60's who has owned it for 30 years. He was an acoustic player who thought he "should have an electric". Said it's rarely been out of the case since he bought it.
> 
> It sounds like the 70's. A Gibson SG II which was made between '72 and '75. Has mini humbuckers and individual switches to turn on the pickups. Neck is maple, body is Alder. Have not weighed it yet, but it is super light. I think the price was pretty reasonable. The guitar is in great shape, doesn't appear to be any fret wear, only one small ding on the back. Tuners seem to work great. Here's a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


congrats. Looks like a fun guitar.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

BlueRocker said:


> So for the record, when I posted this in the Kijiji alerts section I had no intention of buying it. But I showed it to the wife, and she said to go for it.


I've had that conversation! It largely involves not having bought anything for a while and being told to just get it because I'm talking about it too much.

I love a nice Gibson with a volute. Massively underrated addition. Enjoy!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW... I'd say $799 for that is fair. 

I'll give you $800 for it!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Looks like it's a 1972. Weighs exactly 6 lbs.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I thought hard about it, but I'm in the midst of a move and all the fun that goes with that.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


>


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 377787


That's awesome.

Those are the original pickups? Very modern looking.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

tomee2 said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Those are the original pickups? Very modern looking.


100% original.


----------

